# Sad day



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Sad day at the mackgoo residence. Last night we got in late. Our garage door has a habit of not closing on occasion. Last night it didn't and we didn't check before going to bed. This morning on my way to work I see the door was open, didn't think to much about it. Then I see, my beloved Ti Mega Tube is gone! 







Drat. So I call the police to get a report and will start the process with my homeowners. I'll be scouring eBay and Craigslist in hopes it may show up. Likely it's gone so I'll also start looking for a replacement. I really want another Mega Tube with Columbus Hyperion. I know for a fact my frame was in fact Bianchi vs the latter litespeed build. I have looked some and came across the S9 Matta. Does anyone know anything about this frame set? Was this one built by Litespeed? How about the material?


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Bike thieves suck! I hope you get your bike back.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Sad to hear, had it happen to me 30 years ago and I am still pissed about it. To help get the word out, go to the Facebook, Bianchi Owners Club group and share the info. It can help spread the word for people to be on the look out. Someone recently had an issue shipping a bike, went missing, and put the info up. It can be a quick way to share. I would email the info to all the local bike shops as well and not sure if you have any pawn shops in your area. Check in with any cycling clubs. Since it is metal it could quickly be stripped and painted unfortunately. The Campy and the wheels are pretty distinctive as well so if they swap out parts it could be a clue. Good luck.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

*$$$*

Will your home owners insurance cover it, I have had luck in the past with that?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Time to figure out the garage door problem.

I know this sounds harsh, but many an insurance company will not honor that claim. They will mandate that the bike be locked up inside and stored with more security than basically in a wide open garage just sitting there. Hope yours is nice to you.

Nice and rare bike, not going to be easily replaced if even possible now. Hopefully that helps the chances of one day getting it back. It's probably sitting in a pawn shop right now a state away.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Good news. My neighbor just got home from work and came over. It turns out last night he was out on his balcony and noticed the door opened. He knocked on our door but we were asleep. He noticed a car that kept circulating past our garage the 3rd time stopping so he came down, they left and he took the bike of the hanger and put it in his garage. So the bike is home.
It’s great to have real neighbors huh?

Life is good


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

woah.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mackgoo said:


> Good news. My neighbor just got home from work and came over. It turns out last night he was out on his balcony and noticed the door opened. He knocked on our door but we were asleep. He noticed a car that kept circulating past our garage the 3rd time stopping so he came down, they left and he took the bike of the hanger and put it in his garage. So the bike is home.
> It’s great to have real neighbors huh?
> 
> Life is good


What a happy ending  !


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## zeeshan66 (Jun 10, 2016)

what a great neighbor


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

dude.. never buy a lottery ticket again


----------



## Pete E. (Feb 28, 2020)

I have our bicycles on overhead storage racks in our garage. Next to each bike, I screw in a large eye-bolt into a wooden stud. Security cable and padlock secures each bike in place through the eye-bolt. Security cable is coated in a plastic covering...so no harm done to bikes' finishes.


----------

